# SoftThinks CD Creator for HP/Compaq Laptops



## danabear (May 23, 2007)

Hello,

This is my first post here. I have had absolutely no success in finding the information I'm looking for anywhere else, so I thought I'd give y'all a try. A few days ago I decided that I wanted to upgrade the HDD in my laptop, but I didn't want to move the recovery partition, so I figured I'd use the supplied program to create some new recovery discs. Well, the last time I tried to use it, the program failed to complete the process, so I was left with a few CDs that were essentially useless, so I chucked them. Apparently, though, now that the program successfully launched, it thinks it successfully created the discs, which it did not, and now I can't create the discs I want to create. I even went so far as to look through the registry after looking for the creator of the program and it did me no good, since the program didn't seem to have any values that I could alter. I figure it may have had one and then once it was launched it removed them, but I have no idea. Since I'm not an expert Windows person, I have no idea how to manipulate it into thinking it still needs to run for the first time. If anyone has any idea, or a work-around, please let me know. Thanks a bundle!

Mikal


----------

